# Arroyo City 11/11 - More redheads than redfish this week



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

Big fronts this week largely put a damper on fishing. But the days we did make it out were productive with big full moon tides moving a lot of shrimp around. Even in the dirty water, we found some fish under the birds up north. There are also still plenty of trout at night under the lights. I did see one school of jacks out at the mouth of the Arroyo this week as well. Red tide is still an issue at the island. Hopefully these fronts and a little rain will take care of it. 

Most of my week was dedicated to


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

I bet it was beautiful out there today. Great pictures.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks like you had fun. Way to go.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Fish and feathers, my kind of adventure! Good job!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Nice cast 'n blast.


----------

